
Show HN: 2020: New Ideas in Programming - david927
This next Saturday (Dec 10) at 10am at HanaHaus in Palo Alto, we&#x27;ll have a special meeting of 2020 with two presentations:<p>Andrey Fedorov: &quot;A Small Matter of Programming: Then And Now&quot;<p>David Broderick: &quot;Text Is For Novels: Programming In Data, Not Text&quot;
======
david927
For more information:
[http://2020salon.blogspot.com](http://2020salon.blogspot.com)

Or write to me (email in profile) if you want to join the Slack discussion.

I understand that this is SF-specific, so if you can't make it, let me know
and I can try to get a video of the discussion to you.

